# Xorg: No response, screen blackens out.



## sossego (Jan 15, 2011)

This is on a PowerMac G4 Quicksilver 2002.

http://slexy.org/view/s2078nSAKh /root/xorg.conf.new
http://slexy.org/view/s2Sg2tnIuV Xorg logfile


----------



## adamk (Jan 16, 2011)

How did you start Xorg?

Adam


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 16, 2011)

So far, that post has appeared on the freebsd-x11 mailing list, the xorg mailing list, and here.  Which is preferred for a response?


----------



## sossego (Jan 16, 2011)

The problem has been stated to the mailing lists multiple times. I know that it has to deal with the fact that ati and radeon drivers need
to be further adjusted for other architectures. I would prefer that anyone with the same equipment show me how they adjusted xorg parameters for it to work.

I have an ati card on the sunblade. Because of ati/radeon driver problems with FreeBSD, OpenBSD is on that. No, I cannot install Open or Net BSD on the G4 because there is no real documentation on creating a bootable partition recognizable by Open Firmware.

Do you have the exact same hardware? Is it running FreeBSD? Is X working? How did you fix it?

I've asked the OpenBSD mailing list for help. I'll ask the NetBSD mailing list for help. I've gone to the Open Firmware mailing lists for help. No one wants to admit that the driver isn't working right.

I am looking for and asking about a solution in as many places as possible. At least I am trying. At least I am asking about different ways to implement a solution.

Are you aware that no one had ever stated on the mailing list or in a blog that you may need to use Open Boot commands if you don't have a sun upa card? Why do you think I added that and told it to the mailing list?

Do you have any idea as to why I like to write tutorials? It's so others won't have to wade through all of that unnecessary stuff.

I've asked about help adjusting specialreg.h- an i386 only function- so that the drm kernel module can be built. There is not one FreeBSD hacker 
that knows how to do it and none will even admit they can't.

Any port that I had tried to maintain and couldn't was because my equipment broke and I was too poor to replace it, not because I was lazy.

I am doing all of this on old equipment. I am doing this while going through emotional instability and depression. I am trying more than most of you and I have fewer resources.


----------



## tingo (Jan 16, 2011)

No need to let your frustrations show. The problem is that most people don't have machines of other architecture than x86. And of those who do, very few run FreeBSD (or NetBSD, OpenBSD) on their machines.
So there are very few people to discover, report and fix any bugs that might be around. That is just the way things are.
 I have a PowerMac G4[1], but it has a different graphics card than yours, and I haven't even been able to get Xorg working on it yet[2].

References:
1) http://sites.google.com/site/tingox/powermac_g4
2) http://sites.google.com/site/tingox/powermac_g4_freebsd


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 16, 2011)

sossego, take it down a notch, please. This is not your weblog or your diary.


----------



## sossego (Jan 16, 2011)

DutchDaemon, apologies. The problems I stated are real.
I am looking for solutions.

Tingo, I think it's the clock frequency setting. 
Did you set up dual booting on your system yet?

Added: I see your system is also agp.

Is it possible to add the agpgart and maybe it would work?


----------



## sossego (Jan 16, 2011)

Tingo, you need to build and install the agp driver. 
Use the 9.0 snapshot for the source.
Follow my howto but use cvs csup for the ports.
After the installation of X:

```
# cd /usr/src/sys/modules/agp && make install clean && kldload agp
```
Edit loader.conf to have agp_load="YES"


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 17, 2011)

sossego said:
			
		

> DutchDaemon, apologies. The problems I stated are real.



Yes, although most of the ones you mentioned had never been brought up in this thread or elsewhere, at least by me.  I did send a response to your mailing list post.



> I am looking for solutions.



Yelling at those trying to help you is counterproductive.  Finding hardware support for obsolete proprietary platforms is frustrating, it's just part of the territory.  If you 
aren't enjoying it, consider switching to commodity-grade PC hardware, which is free.


----------



## sossego (Jan 17, 2011)

```
dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2010 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.0-20100418-SNAP #0: Sun Apr 18 06:51:02 UTC 2010
    root@dynode.isc.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC powerpc
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
cpu0: Motorola PowerPC 7455 revision 2.1, 933.38 MHz
cpu0: Features 9c000000<PPC32,ALTIVEC,FPU,MMU>
cpu0: HID0 8450c0bc<EMCP,TBEN,NAP,DPM,ICE,DCE,SGE,BTIC,LRSTK,FOLD,BHT>
real memory  = 1595723776 (1521 MB)
avail memory = 1539100672 (1467 MB)
kbd0 at kbdmux0
nexus0: <Open Firmware Nexus device>
cpulist0: <Open Firmware CPU Group> on nexus0
cpu0: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
unin0: <Apple UniNorth System Controller> on nexus0
unin0: Version 17
pcib0: <Apple UniNorth Host-PCI bridge> on nexus0
pci0: <OFW PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x400-0x4ff mem 0x98000000-0x9fffffff,0x90000000-0x9000ffff irq 48 at device 16.0 on pci0
pcib1: <Apple UniNorth Host-PCI bridge> on nexus0
pci1: <OFW PCI bus> on pcib1
macio0: <KeyLargo I/O Controller> mem 0x80000000-0x8007ffff at device 23.0 on pci1
openpic0: <OpenPIC Interrupt Controller> mem 0x40000-0x7ffff on macio0
macgpio0: <MacIO GPIO Controller> mem 0x50-0x7f on macio0
pmuextint0: <Apple PMU99 External Interrupt> irq 47 on macgpio0
scc0: <Zilog Z8530 dual channel SCC> mem 0x13000-0x13fff,0x8400-0x84ff,0x8500-0x85ff,0x8600-0x86ff,0x8700-0x87ff irq 22,5,6,23,7,8 on macio0
scc0: [FILTER]
scc0: [FILTER]
uart0: <z8530, channel A> on scc0
uart0: [FILTER]
uart1: <z8530, channel B> on scc0
uart1: [FILTER]
pmu0: <Apple PMU99 Controller> mem 0x16000-0x17fff irq 25 on macio0
pmu0: [ITHREAD]
iichb0: <Keywest I2C controller> mem 0x18000-0x18fff irq 26 on macio0
iichb0: [ITHREAD]
iicbus0: <OFW I2C bus> on iichb0
iicbus0: <unknown card> at addr 0x68
ata0: <Apple MacIO Ultra ATA Controller> mem 0x1f000-0x1ffff,0x8a00-0x8aff irq 19,11 on macio0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <Apple MacIO ATA Controller> mem 0x20000-0x20fff,0x8b00-0x8bff irq 20,12 on macio0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
ata2: <Apple MacIO ATA Controller> mem 0x21000-0x21fff,0x8c00-0x8cff irq 21,13 on macio0
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ohci0: <Apple KeyLargo USB controller> mem 0x80081000-0x80081fff irq 27 at device 24.0 on pci1
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus0: <Apple KeyLargo USB controller> on ohci0
ohci1: <Apple KeyLargo USB controller> mem 0x80080000-0x80080fff irq 28 at device 25.0 on pci1
ohci1: [ITHREAD]
usbus1: <Apple KeyLargo USB controller> on ohci1
pcib2: <Apple UniNorth Host-PCI bridge> on nexus0
pci2: <OFW PCI bus> on pcib2
fwohci0: <Lucent FW322/323> mem 0xf5000000-0xf5000fff irq 40 at device 14.0 on pci2
fwohci0: [ITHREAD]
fwohci0: OHCI version 1.0 (ROM=0)
fwohci0: No. of Isochronous channels is 8.
fwohci0: EUI64 00:03:93:ff:fe:b3:e7:8e
fwohci0: Phy 1394a available S400, 2 ports.
fwohci0: Link S400, max_rec 2048 bytes.
firewire0: <IEEE1394(FireWire) bus> on fwohci0
fwe0: <Ethernet over FireWire> on firewire0
if_fwe0: Fake Ethernet address: 02:03:93:b3:e7:8e
fwe0: Ethernet address: 02:03:93:b3:e7:8e
sbp0: <SBP-2/SCSI over FireWire> on firewire0
fwohci0: Initiate bus reset
fwohci0: fwohci_intr_core: BUS reset
fwohci0: fwohci_intr_core: node_id=0x00000000, SelfID Count=2, CYCLEMASTER mode
gem0: <Apple UniNorth GMAC Ethernet> mem 0xf5200000-0xf53fffff irq 41 at device 15.0 on pci2
miibus0: <MII bus> on gem0
brgphy0: <BCM5754 10/100/1000baseTX PHY> PHY 0 on miibus0
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
gem0: 10kB RX FIFO, 4kB TX FIFO
gem0: Ethernet address: 00:03:93:b3:e7:8e
gem0: [ITHREAD]
sc0: <System console> on nexus0
sc0: Unknown <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
Timecounter "decrementer" frequency 33290001 Hz quality 0
Timecounters tick every 10.000 msec
firewire0: 1 nodes, maxhop <= 0 cable IRM irm(0)  (me) 
firewire0: bus manager 0 
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ad0: 305245MB <Seagate ST3320820ACE 3.ACD> at ata0-slave UDMA66 
ugen0.1: <Apple> at usbus0
uhub0: <Apple OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Apple> at usbus1
uhub1: <Apple OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
acd0: CDRW <PHILIPS CDD5301/Z1.8> at ata1-master PIO4 
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ugen0.2: <Logitech> at usbus0
ums0: <Logitech USB Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/54.00, addr 2> on usbus0
ugen1.2: <Mitsumi Electric> at usbus1
uhub2: <Mitsumi Electric Hub in Apple Extended USB Keyboard, class 9/0, rev 1.10/1.22, addr 2> on usbus1
ums0: 8 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
uhub2: 3 ports with 2 removable, bus powered
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x21 ascq=0x00 
ugen1.3: <Mitsumi Electric> at usbus1
ukbd0: <Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.22, addr 3> on usbus1
kbd1 at ukbd0
uhid0: <Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.22, addr 3> on usbus1
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x21 ascq=0x00 
ugen1.4: <CHESEN> at usbus1
ukbd1: <CHESEN USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.10, addr 4> on usbus1
kbd2 at ukbd1
uhid1: <CHESEN USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.10, addr 4> on usbus1
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s5
GEOM_PART: Partition 'ad0s6' not suitable for kernel dumps (wrong type?)
lock order reversal:
 1st 0xd928e600 bufwait (bufwait) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_bio.c:2559
 2nd 0x3d1b400 dirhash (dirhash) @ /usr/src/sys/ufs/ufs/ufs_dirhash.c:285
KDB: stack backtrace:
0xe351d510: at kdb_backtrace+0x4c
0xe351d530: at _witness_debugger+0x3c
0xe351d550: at witness_checkorder+0x8d0
0xe351d5b0: at _sx_xlock+0x90
0xe351d5e0: at ufsdirhash_acquire+0x40
0xe351d600: at ufsdirhash_add+0x30
0xe351d630: at ufs_direnter+0x6d4
0xe351d6b0: at ufs_makeinode+0x48c
0xe351d820: at ufs_create+0x44
0xe351d840: at VOP_CREATE_APV+0xe0
0xe351d860: at vn_open_cred+0x23c
0xe351d960: at vn_open+0x24
0xe351d980: at kern_openat+0x138
0xe351da60: at kern_open+0x34
0xe351da80: at open+0x28
0xe351daa0: at trap+0x37c
0xe351db60: at powerpc_interrupt+0x100
0xe351db90: user SC trap by _SDA_BASE_+0x41093f40: srr1=0xf032
            r1=0x7fffd4b0 cr=0x40404042 xer=0x20000000 ctr=0
lock order reversal:
 1st 0x20f03e94 ufs (ufs) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_lookup.c:502
 2nd 0xd92b7dd0 bufwait (bufwait) @ /usr/src/sys/ufs/ffs/ffs_softdep.c:6193
 3rd 0x20f6028c ufs (ufs) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_subr.c:2091
KDB: stack backtrace:
0xe35e50e0: at kdb_backtrace+0x4c
0xe35e5100: at _witness_debugger+0x3c
0xe35e5120: at witness_checkorder+0x8d0
0xe35e5180: at __lockmgr_args+0x85c
0xe35e5200: at ffs_lock+0x9c
0xe35e5230: at VOP_LOCK1_APV+0xec
0xe35e5250: at _vn_lock+0x84
0xe35e52a0: at vget+0xc8
0xe35e52e0: at vfs_hash_get+0x114
0xe35e5320: at ffs_vgetf+0x6c
0xe35e5380: at softdep_sync_metadata+0x53c
0xe35e5400: at ffs_syncvnode+0x3f0
0xe35e5450: at ffs_truncate+0x604
0xe35e5630: at ufs_direnter+0x88c
0xe35e56b0: at ufs_makeinode+0x48c
0xe35e5820: at ufs_create+0x44
0xe35e5840: at VOP_CREATE_APV+0xe0
0xe35e5860: at vn_open_cred+0x23c
0xe35e5960: at vn_open+0x24
0xe35e5980: at kern_openat+0x138
0xe35e5a60: at kern_open+0x34
0xe35e5a80: at open+0x28
0xe35e5aa0: at trap+0x37c
0xe35e5b60: at powerpc_interrupt+0x100
0xe35e5b90: user SC trap by _SDA_BASE_+0x40f1ef40: srr1=0xd032
            r1=0x7fffc940 cr=0x20002022 xer=0 ctr=0x41a01160
$
```


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD timey.limey 9.0-20100418-SNAP FreeBSD 9.0-20100418-SNAP #0: Sun Apr 18 06:51:02 UTC 2010     
[email]root@dynode.isc.freebsd.org[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  powerpc
```


```
$ kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1    2 0x100000 9c4258   kernel
 2    1 0xac5000 16450    agp.ko
$
```

When I read tingo's reference on his
website, I noticed that his card also was agp based.
I decided to forego the advice given to me by the project heads and then built the agp module.
Soon after doing this, I loaded the module. To be safe, I made sure that
/boot/defaults/loader.conf had the value for agp_load changed to "YES."

The nine month old snapshot is the only way to build agp or any other module due to the architecture being without "official" support.  

It never worked until the module was built and loaded. 
I have this equipment because I want it.
My reaction was wrong and I admit it.


----------

